# Which MBTI type doesn't give a lot of fuck?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> I never said that. I said they "don't put up with any bullshit no matter who it is" even from the ones they love... If someone's being an idiot, even if it's their SO, they have a tendency to say it how it is.


i see. I think they're just not that sensitive enough to read people's behavior. So they just say what they wanna say. 

I had an intp friend. So i can relate


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

INTP or ISTP for sure. Although my brother is an ISTP and if he cares about you he GIVES a lot of fucks, so I would think its the same for the INTP. 

ExFP's give a lot of fucks, but can also give very little fucks very quickly as they focus their attention on something else.

Someone mentioned ENTJ's before and I believe it may be the same as the IxTP's in that I know that my ENTJ friends can give a brick ton of fucks if the individuals they fucks about really matter to them.


With all this in mind I believe the formula for fucks given is as such 

Fucks = distance between Fi/Fe from Dominant function minus 10. If dominant function is Fi then subtract Fe and add creative function minus 2. multiply by -1


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

I've always thought ISTPs wouldn't really give a few fucks here and there but overall Ti users.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah indeed. Had an esfj friend. He's so much concerned about his image or my image. I've done really something stupid and i said, i don't care what people think of me. But he's so concerned about it that we had fight about it. So much fucks to give.


Almost as if _all_ he cares about is his image, which sounds unusual.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

It depends really really on the situation.

Ti doms are the ones least likely to give a fuck about emotional situations.

Ti doms will more than likely care if their integrity is being questioned/insulted, or when people are being stupid and not seeing reason. This will less likely effect certain feelers, and more likely effect strong thinkers who think they know how things are supposed to be done.

So it depends what sort of fucks are being given in what situation.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

_Who cares?_


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Likely TP's.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

IxTPs give no shits at all;
they're the first to get kicked out of their parents house --> become homeless --> die after 7 days of starvation.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> IxTPs give no shits at all;
> they're the first to get kicked out of their parents house --> become homeless --> die after 7 days of starvation.


I have at least 3 weeks of fat.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Sheriff Law said:


> I have at least 3 weeks of fat.


Been stocking up I see;
I like your planning.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

Stereotypically, Thinking types. The ones that come to mind are ISTP, ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ, and INTJ. Sorry guys, INTPs don't come to mind.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> Almost as if _all_ he cares about is his image, which sounds unusual.


Yeah i think he is definitely an unhealthy one. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcs2600 (Oct 8, 2016)

ENTP'S of course!

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## StaticPulse (Nov 9, 2016)

I care. Sort of. Normally, I'd say I give many fucks. My family are important to me. But I'm away at college. I fucking hate the people around me. They're most boring pricks I've ever met. I hate these people and I give zero fucks about them or about what they think about me. I'm usually a friendly person, but I'm more likely to stab these people than care about them.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Or which MBTI care less about people's opinion, society, etc.
> 
> Type your MBTI and tell me how you manage with this kind of things.
> 
> I'm INFP. I sometimes don't give a fuck. But ofcourse if someone is important to you, you cannot help but not to give one. (I'm still a human after all)



Is unknown personality type considered a mbti type too? Because the MBTI type that doesn't give a lot of fuck usually have "unknown" listed under their username. 

Whether it's my personality or my appearance or even my views/opinions about things, I always do everything my own way and I never follow society's opinions. I have many strong opinions about things, and although I don't voice out my opinions much, 
but you can bet that at least 90% of my opinions is different from society. 

Even on this forum, almost everybody here has a mbti type but I don't bother to type myself because I don't give a fuck about it.
At the end of the day, mbti is just a label, and one shouldn't let those labels define who they are.


Unknown personality rawks all the way.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Schizoid said:


> Is unknown personality type considered a mbti type too? Because the MBTI type that doesn't give a lot of fuck usually have "unknown" listed under their username.
> 
> Whether it's my personality or my appearance or even my views/opinions about things, I always do everything my own way and I never follow society's opinions. I have many strong opinions about things, and although I don't voice out my opinions much,
> but you can bet that at least 90% of my opinions is different from society.
> ...


But atleast you know yours.. Knowing it makes you learn more about your weakness and do something about it.. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I would say it's the NF who gave so many fucks they ran out of fucks to give. They're fuckless, and it set them free.

* *


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

ISTP I think. 

I care about *some* things. Those some things being myself, close friends, family and anything/anyone that affects attaining or continuing to have a stable income. I usually pay no mind to anything outside of that.


----------



## Luminis (Aug 8, 2016)

xxTPs in general I´d say.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Existentialismz said:


> This isn't always type dependent, but Ti users, especially ISTPs, are least likely to care about these sorts of things. SPs may care in terms of image, but they usually do not care about how society views them and they certainly do not sweat the small stuff. ISTPs are the most laid-back, go with the flow sorts of people.


This makes sense to me now. Im ISTP. I'm reviewing my posts.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ghost Insane said:


> I've always thought ISTPs wouldn't really give a few fucks here and there but overall Ti users.


Yeah. I figured im an ISTP


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Purple Skies said:


> ISTP I think.
> 
> I care about *some* things. Those some things being myself, close friends, family and anything/anyone that affects attaining or continuing to have a stable income. I usually pay no mind to anything outside of that.


I'm istp. This makes sense now.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

INTJ 5W6 SP
zero fucks given


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

There are a lot of sensitive snowflakes in the ENTP threads, so I wouldn't say ENTPs.

Probably Ti-doms. ISTP and INTP.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

ISTPs


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

katemess said:


> There are a lot of sensitive snowflakes in the ENTP threads, so I wouldn't say ENTPs.
> 
> Probably Ti-doms. ISTP and INTP.


Thank you, lol. I dunno why some people have said ENTPs. I agree it's IxTP. It's obviously T>F, and probably I > E. E and extroverted judging means more fucks given about the outside world in general. 

I think ISTPs give slightly more fucks than INTPs though (not that they make it obvious).


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

Istp or intp. I don't have an argument for which one more than the other. Some intps get so irrational when they get upset that it is laughable


----------



## Ulta (Sep 26, 2016)

For MBTI type that gives the MOST fucks, I'd have to give it to ESTJ lol


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ulta said:


> For MBTI type that gives the MOST fucks, I'd have to give it to ESTJ lol


So they're virgins? XD 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> So they're virgins? XD
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Wouldn't it be the opposite?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Wouldn't it be the opposite?


Ahh yeah you're right lol


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

ISTP. I don't think they know what a fuck is or how to give one.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

compulsiverambler said:


> ISTP. I don't think they know what a fuck is or how to give one.


See. Im really a combo of enfp/istp xD


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I can't give any fucks even if I wanted to...apathy is the only good seat in the house when it comes to watching the world burn.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Roland Khan said:


> I can't give any fucks even if I wanted to...apathy is the only good seat in the house when it comes to watching the world burn.


Lol really


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

IxTP


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ixtp


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Would say my type estp, we find other people's opinions of us to be irrelevant to us. I routinely tell people "I don't care" or "I don't think it's humanly possible to care less."


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I feel like I give less fucks than the stereotypical INFJ gives yet my life would prove me to be a liar.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

ISTP friend confirmed with me, it's likely to be a STP thing.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, I made my mom take the test tonight, she's an INTJ and she honestly does not give a lot, so there's that.


----------



## Khadroma (Feb 4, 2017)

Depends on what style of fuck.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Istp, istj


----------



## Nettie (Jun 10, 2017)

My brother is an INTP and my dad is ISTP I belive and they don't give a lot of fucks so maybe there's something to it. They can be really unaware of the consequences of what they are doing and don't realize what they done wrong. They may appear somewhat irresponsible and seeing no problem at all when someone points it out. I can scream my ass off at my brother and he's just like 'whatever' XD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I think it's really the IxTp because of their low Fe..


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Like they literally doesn't give a fuxk
.im so fucking amazed like shit


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

EXTP


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't think it's mbti type related tbh. It all seems very circumstantial.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I received this email on types today and have no idea how I got on their list. Does it have value?


*The Sixth Annual Journal of Psychological Type Research Digest*





 

 
The sixth annual Journal of Psychological Type Research Digest (JPT-RD) is available online here.

In this 2021 edition, studies from around the world include:

 
*Machine Learning Approach to Personality Type Prediction *
 
*Entrepreneurial Tendencies by Different Personalities*
 
*Personality Type, Eating Behavior, and Suicide Risk*
 
*The Effects of MBTI® Applied Peer-to-Peer Relationship Improvement Training *
 
*Personality Type and Language Learning Strategies *
 
*Sex, Madness, and Spirituality*

As always, we invite your comments and thoughts on these studies as well as research with the MBTI assessment and in the larger field of psychological type.

Best wishes for a peaceful holiday season.

Kesstan, Yvonne, Logan, and Purnima
JPT-RD Editorial Team 
 


 

 

 


 *Questions? We're happy to help.*
Contact our customer service representatives at [email protected].

 


    










​


 



​


 



​


 



​








 


 

 _Copyright © 2021 Center for Applications of Psychological Type, Inc., Worldwide rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in via our website.

*Center for Applications of Psychological Type, Inc.
Our mailing address is:*
Center for Applications of Psychological Type, Inc.
203 NE 1st Street
Gainesville, Florida 32601


----------

